# pompano technique



## drh146 (May 11, 2007)

I fish with sandfleas in the surf for flounder and whiting. Ive heard that pompano love sandfleas, but ive never caught one. I carolina rig (about a 2.5-3 ft between weight and bait) the flea, and fish from about 35 yards out up to the beach.

Is there anything different i should do if i want to target pompano??


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Maybe a gold hook with some orange in your rig right at the drop off?


----------



## drh146 (May 11, 2007)

hook is usually gold (recommend kahle or regular j?)

i have an orange bead at the hook knot


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

drh146 said:


> hook is usually gold (recommend kahle or regular j?)
> 
> i have an orange bead at the hook knot



Im useless beyond that


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

i like a kahle hook better b/c the flea sits on it better and you can get a better hook set... JMO...


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

no wire use beads and gold hooks


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Is there a Pomp season?*

I have never fished for Pomps, just blues and reds, when do they run or are they a year round fish.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fireline20 said:


> I have never fished for Pomps, just blues and reds, when do they run or are they a year round fish.


 No,they usually get here in May or June and leave late Sept or Oct... Kayle hooks is what I have used.. With or without bead,fish close,don't bomb it out there.. I use same rig for both pomps and seamullet...


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

summer like august


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

you need to ask FA, hes the ""pompano pounder"" founder.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

yeah ive never really had much luck with fleas either...i thought it was just a curse on me or somethin though lol


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I just use small spot rigs with about a half inch peice of fishbites fake bloodworm and only cast out about 30 feet (sometimes less). I catch Pompano like crazy when they're there.


----------



## drh146 (May 11, 2007)

*stupid question*

what does a spot rig consist of?


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

1BadF350 said:


> I just use small spot rigs with about a half inch peice of fishbites fake bloodworm and only cast out about 30 feet (sometimes less). I catch Pompano like crazy when they're there.


I have also read where Pomps are sight hunters and putting flashy beads or plastic jig baits will attract them...

Any truth???


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

yes pomps like the water warm, clean & "clear as gin" -- theory is that the orange bead looks like a sandflea egg sac...someone told me once not to even stand so that the sun casts my shadow on the water -- that the fish would see that and be leery -- also no heavy slapping of feet on the wet sand -- that packed sand really allows sound to travel -- add a piece of FBBW to your bait - it helps to hold the flea on the hook too -- i don't really know how you specifically target them without getting some others-- i too often catch sea mullet, croakers, flounder in the same general area on the same general bait -- you don't have to cast out far -- they are generally right in the wash where the fleas are.


----------



## islanderblues (Jul 26, 2001)

I'm no expert but I have found that moving the bait very rapidly through the water grabs their attention.

Back in August fishing Ocean Isle Beach with fresh shrimp pieces (couldn't find any fleas) and standing in the surf in about 24" of water, if I cast out and let it lay I never got a bite. As I would stand there, I'd eventually feel a nip at the hair on my feet or legs. I'd bring in the bait to within 15 feet of me, give it a couple quick jigs, maybe a quick slash through the water around me, then let the line go slack and I consistantly caught pompano that way. Not many, not very big, but I caught a few.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*This thread*

should eventually get into the Bible. GOod info.


----------



## Carolina Skiffer (Aug 16, 2006)

You could try using crab. Regular hard crab will work, but peelers if you can find them. Crab will catch pretty much anything that passes by your rig...


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

A few points that have been stated and are good for beginning Pomp fishers , 72 degree water or preferably warmer .. use a gold hook, sand fleas are what they are after in the surf , so thats the best bait ... BWFB's are excellent for smaller pomps.... they are sight feeders so clear water is preferred, however they are there in murkier water, just takes them longer to find your bait , moving your rig will kick up sand and catch their eye. fish very shallow right behind the breakers, however if you want a citation they are a little deeper and if the second bar is close in, thats where you will find them.. as for shawdows and such I dont believe it , if you stand in knee deep water and its clear you can see them going between your legs , albeit they are the little ones.. another fact is that pompano are one of the only sportfishes if not the only that has to keep moving at all times just like a shark, It has something to do with their air bladder.....D


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

they said pompano commercial fisherman dont tell their trades and secrets. I happened to have a friend who is a commercial fisherman, he sometimes bring me pompano fishing and taught me enough to catch my share.

most things i read here are correct, some are farfetched. here's the important thing, pompano are sight feeders, they depend on temperature and current movement. tides really doesnt matter, as some of the commercial fisherman fishes from sunrise to sunset. it's looking for the right "conditions" that helps you locate the fish.


----------



## drh146 (May 11, 2007)

good info, and thanks....

but this is all pretty much what i do. I guess im just unlucky, or am not fishing the right spots...

any info to be given on spots to fish? other than the rips..


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

This is my favorite bottom fish, tastes great. "Big" ones (2lbs and up) put up a heck of a fight too on light spinning gear, basically a mini-permit. Good info here so far - clear warm water, best fishing is in spring and fall as they migrate up and down the NC coast. Since they are sight feeders you should use small hooks and light line esp. if the water is clear and not stirred up, I fish 8-10lb test mainline w/a fluoro leader (20lb) tied w/2 or 3 dropper loops. I use size 4-6 gold hooks (Kahle's or circles) with a .5mm orange bead above the hook. My favorite bait is super-fresh shrimp, it has to be real good quality - right off the boat, kept on ice, etc. I also use sand fleas (smaller ones that will fit in their mouths and make getting hooked easier). If the water is dirtier I only use shrimp; I've caught a bunch in dirty water before even though clear water is best. Right behind the breakers is always a good place to start.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

*Ultimate Pompano Rig*

This is the Earl Brinn Rig.
http://floridasurffishing.net/forum...sg&forum=108&topic_id=3269&mesg_id=3270&page=


----------

